# Install airwire in mth g scale



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone installed Airwire in G scale MTH units.?
I know there is a lot of goodies in dcs but I cannot get it to work. I am installing airwire in most of my other engines but would like some input about MTH install.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most people doing this gut the wiring, and just start with the motor leads, track pickup leads lights and speaker.

You could also try to run the MTH system on the output of the AirWire decoder, not sure if it has issues with PWM on the input or not, I would think it would work, then you could keep sound and smoke, although remote control of these functions would probably be impossible.

Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Airwire doesn't like PWM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Then if you wanted to keep the MTH sound and smoke you could use a PWM to linear converter, Aristo made them and sold them for $20, a simple circuit if you can't find one.

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Might check over on rayman's site. He has lots of info on MTH and has helped me a lot to get mine going good.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Art I added a battery and the DCS board to a box car. Then use connector wires to the locomotive. Take the track shoes and wheel contacts off. Now your DCS system is battery powered. 
Much simpler, and you already have all the parts! The range is excellent, by the way.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, he did ask for Airwire... pretty sure Rayman won't do Airwire, since he hates DCC.

I would guess that the request for Airwire probably means he has other locos with Airwire... but the OP can clarify...

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I just thought, if he talked to Ray about the DCS he might solve his problems and just be able to run it with that and avoid more expense.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerry good idea, even if he guts airwire does not need track pickup. Gips035 you can check with Paul Burch he is a beta tester for airwire and knows all the in and outs of airwire he has installed a lot he is the man to talk to.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He could take the DCS board and put it in a trailing car with battery. Still have all the DCS features, the good sound/smoke/control. I think Ray has an article on his web page about that. I think Stan and others have done the same.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*airwire hook up*

I have been visiting with Rayman. I am trying to keep from converting because I was not having success with DCS. He has been most helpful and I am gonna give the DCS another shot before I gut them
Thanks for all the help.
Art


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick,
I meant to use the MTH DCS system also, just be battery power, not use the Airwire. Would save on buying that Rx and still have all the DCS features. Would be simpler, I would think-I tend to take that road if I can!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

All's good Jerry I kind of thought that. like i said all's good


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, since he stated most of his locos were Airwire, I did not suggest getting another different transmitter, and putting the DCS AIU system in a trailing car...

I'm not sure why doing all of that is better than merely using the AirWire decoder

Greg


----------



## dennissirrine (Dec 27, 2007)

I have converted (5) MTH locomotives over to AirWire - Battery Control with total success! And all of the MTH light and sound systems are completely operational. I have done (2) Santa Fe ABA sets - (2) Southern Pacific Dash 8's and a Southern Pacific VO 1000. They all run great - sound great - and look great. In fact, they are some of my favorite locomotives to run. And after converting 92 of my locomotives over to Radio Control - Battery Power, AirWire is definitely the best control system on the market today!
It would very difficult to explain the process to convert these MTH locomotives over to AirWire - Battery Control in this forum. So if you are still interested, please give me a call and I will explain the best way to go about making the conversion with your MTH locomotive(s). My cellphone number is 480-620-9459.
Have a Great Week!
Dennis Sirrine
Palo Verde and Southwestern Railroad


----------



## Don Sweet (Mar 2, 2015)

*Adding R/C to MTH*

Hi Guys, I have tried to run the output of the RailLinx system and Revolution and due to pulse width modulation the MTH just ramps up. Then I put a filter inline to go straight DC and again poor control. At this point I am removing the MTH electronics and replacing with the RailLinx and Phoenix P8. 

If you place the battery in a trailer car to power the MTH what radio gear are you using to control the MTH? I will call Dennis for more info.

Don Sweet
RCS of NE


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, when you say the MTH lights and sound system are completely operational with the AirWire decoder, are you saying you can control the various sounds with the AirWire TX?


----------



## dennissirrine (Dec 27, 2007)

With the AirWire board in my MTH locomotives, everything works perfectly and there are no issues whatsoever! I have all of the static sounds that come with the MTH diesel locomotive; diesel sounds, rev up and rev down, squeaking brakes and passenger station announcements. Unfortunately the whistle and horn are functions of DCS, and according to Keith over at AirWire, it is almost impossible to activate those two functions with AirWire. I could reed switch the horn for grade crossing and the such if I wanted to. But all in all, having those beautiful PA's and passenger cars running the layout with the lights and the sounds I do have, is just right for me!

Mike Wolf over at MTH has a strangle hold on his proprietary DCS system and I doubt he will ever let go of it. Although I have told Mike on many occasions, that if he made his system more compatible to DCC, he would sell a heck of a lot more of his G scale locomotives! I know I would buy a lot more. 

I have also installed AirWire and a Phoenix Sound boards in three of my MTH locomotives. But that's really tricky because when you increase the AirWire throttle there is a three to four second delay in the movement of the MTH locomotive. And even though the locomotive isn't moving, the Phoenix Sound board is still activated with the AirWire throttle; so the diesel sounds that are activated by the movement of the trolttle make it seems like the locomotive is moving, but in reality, it is just sitting there. So you have to play around with the CV settings that control movement on the AirWire board.
I hope that helped out.
Dennis Sirrine
Palo Verde and Southwestern RR


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dennis, eventually the newer DCS III will be available in LS (eventually), and it is DCC compatible. At that point you should be able to swap DCS boards and get your remote controls through the Airwire DCC output.

They have put a large scale loco with DCS III in the 2015 catalog.

Greg


----------



## dennissirrine (Dec 27, 2007)

I have heard the same thing Greg, and that would be great if it happened. But I am not going to holding my breath! Things over at MTH take a long time to happen. And even though it has been announced, that doesn't mean it will happen. I have seen many announcements at MTH come and go with nothing being done about it. But lets hope this does happen, because it would really help out the compatibility problem that exists over at MTH with the DCC market.
Dennis


----------

